# Need help with converting a Wav file to Mp3



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I need help converting a Wav file to Mp3 in Audacity. Here is a screen shot, anyone know how to? 

I tried to select export option but no luck!

Thanks,

Meyers Madness


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm using ver 1.3.9. 
Click on the 'File" menu, select 'Export...'. 
An "Edit Metadata" dialog box appears, If you don't want to make any changes, click on the 'OK' button. 
If you have the lame_enc.dll installed where Audacity can find it, select "MP3 Files" from the 'Save as Type:' drop down box on the "Export File" dialog box.
If Audacity can't find the lame_enc.dll, you can download it. Just Google it.


----------



## Dark Carver (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmm I didn't know iTunes converted. Interesting.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

I normally use audicity supported by the lame_ download.


----------

